# Columbia's most notable faculty?



## Edward_Park (Mar 3, 2011)

Are there any famous people in Columbia University's faculties? (not alumni)
Who is the most notable professor?


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks, Edward_Park.  I would also like to know if anyone knows any famous alumni who graduated from Columbia?  What about their producer's program?


----------



## Edward_Park (Mar 3, 2011)

I've recognized some of alumni though. Check out Albert Berger! He's the producer of "Miss Little Sunshine" and "Cold Mountain"!!


----------



## Nova (Mar 3, 2011)

The internet is your friend:

http://arts.columbia.edu/film

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C...alumni_and_attendees

An very incomplete list of alumni from the wikipedia entry:
Albert Berger - Producer Little Children, Little Miss Sunshine, Cold Mountain
Kathryn Bigelow (1979) - screenwriter, film director, producer and two time Academy Award winner for The Hurt Locker (2009).
Richard Brick (1971) - producer Hangin' with the Homeboys, Caught; Co-Producer Deconstructing Harry, Celebrity, Sweet and Lowdown, Arizona Dream
Lisa Cholodenko (1998) - screenwriter and film director, Laurel Canyon, The L Word
Cherien Dabis (2004) - filmmaker, screenwriter - The L Word, Amreeka
Nicole Holofcener - film and TV director, screenwriter Friends With Money, Sex and the City, Gilmore Girls, Six Feet Under
Simon Kinberg - screenwriter Mr. & Mrs. Smith, X-Men: The Last Stand
Yves Lavandier (1983-85) - screenwriter, director and script doctor
James Mangold - film director, screenwriter Girl, Interrupted, Walk the Line, Cop Land
Kimberly Peirce - director, Boys Don't Cry, Stop-Loss
Kathryn Shaw - director, actor, writer
Banks Violette (2000) - sculptor
Ntshaveni Wa Luruli - film director


----------



## Suzako (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, there are plenty of successful Columbia alums out there.  If you look at this: http://arts.columbia.edu/more-news/1?nid=19, you can see recent accomplishments.  The guy who wrote Cedar Rapids, a film out right now with Ed Helms, graduated from the MFA program just a few years ago.


----------



## Edward_Park (Mar 3, 2011)

Guys, thanks but what I want to know is current FACULTY, not alumni.


----------



## Koquard (Mar 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by Edward_Park:
> Guys, thanks but what I want to know is current FACULTY, not alumni.



I'm pretty sure Mira Nair, director of Monsoon Wedding, was or is faculty.


----------



## ShieldYourEyes (Mar 4, 2011)

Ramin Bahrani is currently on the faculty at Columbia. He wrote and directed Man Push Cart, Chop Shop, and Goodbye Solo.


----------



## Edward_Park (Mar 4, 2011)

@Koquard, ShieldYourEyes:
Thanks for your help. I really hope Mira Nair is still there, and I just watched a short film of Ramin Bahrani which titled "Plastic Bag" and it was pretty impressive. Maybe I should find the way that I could watch his other ones.


----------



## Nova (Mar 4, 2011)

From Columbia's website:
http://arts.columbia.edu/faculty-overview-0

Full time faculty:
Ramin Bahrani	
Nico Baumbach	
Andy Bienen
Hilary Brougher	
Ira Deutchman	
Katherine Dieckmann
Trey Ellis	
Jane Gaines	
Bette Gordon
Annette Insdorf	
Jamal Joseph (Chair)	
Tom Kalin
Dan Kleinman	
Eric Mendelsohn	
Evangeline Morphos
Richard Pena	
Nicholas Proferes	
Maureen Ryan
Andrew Sarris	
James Schamus	
June Stein


Adjunct faculty of the Film Program for 2010 are (people who teach like only one class a year):
Brad Barnes, Henry Bean, Richard Brick, Joseph Cacaci, Anne Carey, Tina DeFeliciantonio, Michael Delaney, John Erman, Leon Falk, Jonathan Fauer, Guy Gallo, Michael Hausman, Israel Horovitz, Courtney Hunt, Milena Jelinek, Christopher Kelly, Jessie Keyt, Alan Kingsberg, Nelson Kim, David Klass, Sandra Kogut, Susan Korda, Darrell Ray Larson, Christina Lazaridi, Emanuel Levy, Jennifer Lilly, Jason Lucerno, John Lyons, David McKenna, Peter Miner, Stephen Molton, Bruce Ornstein, Keith Reamer, Marie Regan, John Gould Rubin, Mauricio Rubenstein, Oren Rudavsky, Maila Scotch-Marmo, Alexandra Sichel, Richard Siegel, Ileanna Solomonoff, Alexander Steyermark, David Sterritt, Susanna Styron, Jane Wagner, Brendan Ward and Adrienne Weiss.

So no Mira Nair.


----------



## Edward_Park (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot, Nova! I couldn't find the page you linked. I had seen only a full School of the Arts' faculty list.


----------



## Koquard (Mar 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by Edward_Park:
> @Koquard, ShieldYourEyes:
> Thanks for your help. I really hope Mira Nair is still there, and I just watched a short film of Ramin Bahrani which titled "Plastic Bag" and it was pretty impressive. Maybe I should find the way that I could watch his other ones.



I guess your 6 years too late for Mira Nair. Seems she was around in 2004 http://www.time.com/time/magaz...,9171,692957,00.html

I wonder if Nico Baumbach has any relation to Noah Baumbach. Or if it's just an eye rhyme.


----------



## Nova (Mar 4, 2011)

I believe Nico is Noah's brother.

Also I realized some of these teachers are for the Film Studies program more than the Film MFA program.  Nico is one of them it seems.


----------



## tk89 (Mar 10, 2011)

At the moment, I think that Columbia's "hottest" faculty member is James Schamus. The guy is a brilliant creative producer, a passionate teacher and talented writer.

More than anything, he LOVES teaching and is one of the best professors/teachers that I have ever had, bar none.

Columbia is worth going to for Schamus alone, lol.


----------



## Edward_Park (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you all!
BTW, tk89, are you a current student? If so, could you give me some advice for an interview? I'm going to have a phone interview(cuz I'm an international,) in a few days, and I wonder what kinds of questions they'll gonna ask. Would it be only related to my application documents?, you know, writing samples..., and stuff like that.
Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## Drexler (Apr 6, 2011)

The rise of international celebrities in acting and popular music is due in large part to the massive scope and scale of the media industries, enabling celebrities to be viewed more often and in more places.



Famous People In History


----------

